# And the winner of the FREE Custom Engraved iPod Shuffle is •••



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Here is another ehMac.ca contest for our loyal visitors and casual passers. This one is easy to enter!










You just need to do 2 simple things to WIN:

*SPREAD THE WORD!* We ask that you mention this contest / site on another website (It could be as small as a mention or your blog, or as big as mention on AppleInsider.com)
*Leave a comment* on this thread with a link to WHERE you made the mention

Couldn’t be easier, right? Spread the word about ehMac.ca!

Winners will be selected by random from the comments below. This contest closes Thursday, May 31st, 2007. Prize will be sent to first week of June.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cool!

I'll get things started. Changed my signature on another site, voila, 4375 ads for ehMac.ca, screenshot to appear below.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

This might get some Palm users over here...

http://forum.brighthand.com/showthread.php?p=1525973#post1525973


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

(edited my above link as I forget to mention the contest!)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

kevs~just kevs said:


> (edited my above link as I forget to mention the contest!)


Cool!

Right now, you have a 50% chance of winning an iPod!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*Tumbler Post*

http://hearts.tumblr.com/

Plus a tweet on twitter.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/webx/.3bc2832c/253


Not sure if they allow advertising for other site's contests...
Look to Post # 254...
Fun Canadian thread


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> http://www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5086944#post5086944
> 
> surprised I got there first


If you aren't counting my 4376 signatures (to date), then sure, you got there first! Nicely done.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> If you aren't counting my 4376 signatures (to date), then sure, you got there first! Nicely done.



www.redflagdeals.com/forums/showthread.php?t=442461

my attempt part deux


----------



## Toykillas (May 15, 2007)

*Good Luck Everyone*

Here's where I spread the love:

SportingNews.com - ehMac.ca Website/Contest

Good luck to everone in the draw.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Keep spreading the love!


----------



## Disada (May 15, 2007)

I post on my gametrailers blog, hopefully people will see it!
GameTrailers.com - Disada's GamePad


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Reply #32, it's on page two.

New Computer Coming Soon


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

I have been working with local website builders on website presence. This is my contribution.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

www.vexel.ca


----------



## wahoyaho (May 15, 2007)

TheIsolation Forum - I'M A BOT ADVERTISING CONTEST TO WIN IPOD

thar she is, a beauty ain't it


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

From my iWeb site, here…


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

I tweeted it on Twitter!  :clap:


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

I posted it at contestcanada.net

http://www.contestcanada.net/2007/05/15/win-an-ipod-shuffle/


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

So far, about 10 people entered. About a 10% chance to WIN!  

You don't have to necessarily mention the contest (Please be mindful of other websites posting policies. ) Any blurb / link you can get to ehMac.ca is great, especially if relevant to an existing topic / story etc...  

Also a note to ehMac.ca Sponsoring Members. Unlike previous contests, you will not be automatically entered in this one. However, if you do participate, you'll get a 'Double Entry"!  

Also, you can enter as often as you like.. you just need to post a link to your link each time. 

Also, get a link on another major Mac website, and you get "5 Entries". Examples are MacCentral.com, AppleInsider.com, MacSurfer.com etc...


----------



## Brian99 (May 16, 2007)

Once - ••• ehMac.ca CONTEST!!! Win a FREE Custom Engraved iPod Shuffle! ••• - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Thanks for the great contest!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Brian99, I don't think you quite have the concept down. See posts 8 and 9 above, perhaps. and post 1.



Brian99 said:


> Once - ••• ehMac.ca CONTEST!!! Win a FREE Custom Engraved iPod Shuffle! ••• - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> 
> Thanks for the great contest!


----------



## mikenguyen (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's mine. http://forums.torontoaccords.com/viewtopic.php?p=426430#426430

Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

mikenguyen said:


> Here's mine. http://forums.torontoaccords.com/viewtopic.php?p=426430#426430
> 
> Goodluck to everyone.


Hey mikenguyen. In order to qualify, there needs to be a link to ehMac.ca.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

*My shot.*

Okay; 
It is a posted item on my Facebook Account: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=576237055

It is on the front page of this site:
http://jumpgate.technomages.net/

And in the Recent Links part of my blog (on left)
http://leroux.ca/

Appears in the archive of recent links:
http://www.leroux.ca/recent-links/

In the RSS feed as well:
http://www.leroux.ca/rss/wtl-recent-links-rss.xml

And Twittered it:
http://twitter.com/WTL/statuses/65877172


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

*My entry on Facebook*

Once on my personal page, which I won't link to here, and once on the Wall at the Apple Computer Fanatics group. 

Facebook | Login

I'd be interested to see what kind of traffic this contest will generate - any chance of seeing some stats in a month from now, ehmax?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Changed my signature on macosxhints.com forums!! which, I think, qualifies as a major!!!! :clap: Here is a sample as 'proof'. 










There is also a plain vanilla ehMac link on my much neglected blog


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

rgray said:


> Changed my signature on macosxhints.com forums!! which, I think, qualifies as a major!!!! :clap: Here is a sample as 'proof'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... that's a major! 5 Entries for you! :clap: Plus another 2 for being a sponsoring member! :clap:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Yes... that's a major! 5 Entries for you! :clap: Plus another 2 for being a sponsoring member! :clap:


Wow! Very cool. :clap:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*A couple more...*

And on ottawahondaclub.com
View attachment 3144

Edit: And on the Element Owners Club
View attachment 3145


----------



## agent_j (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, here's mine 
Once: Win an iPod Shuffle - DealGuild Forum


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess I'll join in the fun... it's about time I formally tell people about this site anyway.

Free4All (main page)
ByA7 :: cool :: Cuz Macs are awesome, and so are Canadians... (direct link to post)

I created a post on the Free4All section of my website. I get a good 300+ hits a day, and most are artists, filmmakers, and designers... so most use Macs too.

A7


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

It is here: Swordsmen forum - This forum lacks...

And on my facebook: Facebook | Login

I won't win but what the hell... I never win anything!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I've had this link on my website for a long time:
Digital Jive - Mac Support Page & EhMac Plug


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.thecomputermechanics.com/forums/showthread.php?p=193313#post193313


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I consulted with the head forum mod at iLounge, and with jhollington here on ehMac who admins there, and as I suspected such an announcement would be against their specific rule about advertising other fora. On the other hand, I did alert iLounge's head forum mod about ehMac and this contest, and that site gets about eleventy-billion unique hits per day.


----------



## fnguy (Apr 7, 2007)

http://forums.montrealracing.com/showthread.php?p=4894159#post4894159

On montrealracing, montreal's biggest internet community!!!


----------



## Dynamyk (Jul 21, 2006)

On IGN, specifically the Mac board.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Keep them coming folks! 

I'm extending the deadline by 3 days to make up for the downtime.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I posted on the board I maintain here.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Good stuff folks. 

Just a few days left for your chance to win an iPod Shuffle!


----------



## rebeccaiiss (May 31, 2007)

*rebeccaiiss*

Interesting, cool article, made me chuckle.


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

I posted on createdigitalmusic.com in an article about macbooks. Here's a pic:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:clap: :clap: 

I'm extending the contest 4 days to make up for the outage time. 
Very good odds to win an iPod Shuffle!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> ............... This contest closes Thursday, May 31st, 2007. Prize will be sent to first week of June.





ehMax said:


> I'm extending the contest 4 days to make up for the outage time.


May 31 + 4 days = June 4.....

And the winner is........... ??????????????


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

rgray said:


> And the winner is........... ??????????????


I was kind of hoping it was me. ;-)


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

So who won?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Yikes... I'm an idiot.  

Sorry for the delay folks. The winner... via random draw is............

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the one
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
the only
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*wtl*
:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Please pick out the message you'd like on your iPod, PM me your address etc... and the iPod will be sent to you!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> The winner...
> . is............
> *wtl*
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


Congrats to wtl....


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Woot! What a great way to start the week!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

wtl said:


> Woot! What a great way to start the week!



this should be your message on the ipod.


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulations wtl!


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks. I'm trying hard not to obsessively check my mailbox. ;-)


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

The shuffle arrived a few minutes ago - it is *so* small! Thanks ehmax!


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

Please fill in this blank for me.
Color:
Engraving:

I would love to know.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Color: Orange
Engraving: WTL's iPod (not very clever, I know)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

:clap: mmmm... Guinness


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

The Orange is my preference. 
Your engraving is meaningful!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wtl said:


> Color: Orange
> Engraving: WTL's iPod (not very clever, I know)


We want pictures... we want pictures!


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

ehMax said:


> We want pictures... we want pictures!


On the to-do list. Honest.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, Mayor!

Isn't it time for yet another contest I won't win?


----------



## mac_os_XP (Aug 25, 2007)

**

:baby: And the winner of a custom engraved ipod shuffle is...

I want the picasso logo!

Or if its text only, I would like

Namekujimac! - Choose your poison


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

*The photo, finally*



ehMax said:


> We want pictures... we want pictures!


So, it turns out that my wife uses it far more than I, so we took a shot just as she was heading out for a gig.


----------

